# HOWTO: FreeBSD Desktop - Part 15 - Configuration - Fonts & Frameworks



## vermaden (Aug 18, 2018)

I would like to share HOWTO in 𝐅𝐫𝐞𝐞𝐁𝐒𝐃 𝐃𝐞𝐬𝐤𝐭𝐨𝐩 series about fonts and frameworks.

*FreeBSD Desktop - Part 15 - Configuration - Fonts & Frameworks*
https://vermaden.wordpress.com/2018/08/18/freebsd-desktop-part-15-configuration-fonts-frameworks/

You may also like earlier articles in the series.

FreeBSD Desktop – Part 1 – Simplified Boot
FreeBSD Desktop – Part 2 – Install
FreeBSD Desktop – Part 3 – X11 Window System
FreeBSD Desktop – Part 4 – Key Components – Window Manager
FreeBSD Desktop – Part 5 – Key Components – Status Bar
FreeBSD Desktop – Part 6 – Key Components – Task Bar
FreeBSD Desktop – Part 7 – Key Components – Wallpaper Handling
FreeBSD Desktop – Part 8 – Key Components – Application Launcher
FreeBSD Desktop – Part 9 – Key Components – Keyboard/Mouse Shortcuts
FreeBSD Desktop – Part 10 – Key Components – Locking Solution
FreeBSD Desktop – Part 11 – Key Components – Blue Light Spectrum Suppress
FreeBSD Desktop – Part 12 – Configuration – Openbox
FreeBSD Desktop – Part 13 – Configuration – Dzen2
FreeBSD Desktop – Part 14 – Configuration – Tint2

Regards.


----------

